

How ISIS Came to Control Large Portions of Syria and Iraq - n8vision
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/07/03/world/middleeast/syria-iraq-isis-rogue-state-along-two-rivers.html

======
m_myers
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7985305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7985305)
with comments by the creator, jashkenas.

------
pm90
This is just too beautiful a visualization! This is how I hope newspapers of
the future will look like.

